
Amanuensis: The Programmer's Apprentice - espeed
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs379c/resources/amanuensis/index.html
======
magoghm
Interesting to see again the concept of a "Programmer's Apprentice" after so
many years.

Initial Report on a LISP Programmer's Apprentice
[https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6920](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6920)

The Programmer's Apprentice: Knowledge Based Program Editing
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/220071274_The_Progr...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/220071274_The_Programmer's_Apprentice_Knowledge_Based_Program_Editing)

Both of those papers are included in the 1984 book "Interactive Programming
Environments" [https://www.amazon.com/Interactive-Programming-
Environments-...](https://www.amazon.com/Interactive-Programming-Environments-
David-
Barstow/dp/0070038856/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1538811280&sr=8-1&keywords=interactive+programming+environments)

That book also has many other interesting papers like "The UNIX Programming
Environment", "EMACS: The Extensible, Customizable, Self-Documenting, Display
Editor", and "The LISP Machine"

~~~
mncharity
A blast from the past. But one which I've been thinking about again lately.

VR/AR will change IDE/PA UI constraints. Alter the economics of information
display. "Screen" real estate gets cheaper. There's more opportunity for "I'm
just guessing, and you probably don't actually want this, but just in case,
it's here off to the side, where it won't bother you, but is available at a
glance".

"Oh, you just typed an import statement for an npm module on github? Well...
just in case, of to the side, here are its npmtrends, alternative modules,
recent news and discussion, analysis of repo, of code, of forks, of issues, of
its dev community and individuals, a performance profile from its test suite,
... [90% cache hit with week-old tolerance; $0.05 spent on Lambda/GCP for
update; the following items are also available...]"

------
everyone
My god this is pretentious.. Most of the actual nuts and bolts stuff they are
ultimately talking about is all relatively simple known stuff (as far as I can
tell from skimming) But their choice of words, use of language, and also all
the new terms and acronyms they are making up.. The authors intent certainly
seems to be to confuse people and come across as intelligent to those who dont
actually do any probing into the meaning of text.

Before programming, I was an architect. This has all the hallmarks of the many
bullshit, unnecessarily wordy, borderline meaningless, architectural tracts
one comes across in that field.

~~~
everyone
One of the reasons I got out of architecture was that is was fully permeated
with bullshit, and no-one questions it.

My experience with programmers in general is for them to be much more
pragmatic, direct and clear in their communication, and evidence driven.

Its sad to see that this sort of intellectually dishonest, architectural
journal crap also exists in the software field. Lets please try and keep it
down.

